# Discount codes



## Spaceman (Apr 15, 2021)

I saw on the forum a few people were blessed with a 40% code that they were giving away.

im looking to get an oracle touch 😅 and would love to get one on the cheap

if anyone has any tips to get a 40% code or is generous enough to part with one i would appreciate it very much

kind regards 😊


----------



## Burger (Dec 26, 2020)

That's amazing. I'd upgrade to a Dual Boiler from my Barista Express if I got that level of discount.


----------



## Spaceman (Apr 15, 2021)

Even if anyone is selling an Oracle Touch hit me up pla


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

iirc that 40% discount was to replace a machine that had broken and was out of warranty. i believe 25% off can be had if you do a Zoom demo with them or something.


----------



## Nanz (Mar 31, 2021)

They only do a 15% discount code now when you do a Zoom demo. They removed all the 25% discount codes because they ended up on loads of various forums and sites.


----------

